# Petition opposing HB 187



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I have just read and signed the online petition:

"Protect Our American Rights To Access Public Waterways In Pursuit Of Public Wildlife, Opposition for HB187"

hosted on the web by PetitionOnline.com, the free online petition
service, at:

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/21809/

This would be a huge win for all sportsmen.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Signed!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

+2 in our household!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I just read and signed the petition.
See you at the Capitol at 10:30am.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

+2 here.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Signed and massive e-mail sent out as well. Many shops and outfitters who will hopefully forward on to all mail recipients.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I signed it and forwarded it along.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

2 sig's added.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I was #737 to sign the petition!!! Come on folks. :!:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I signed in mid 100s, good to see the growing signatures.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Over 1,000 now, almost 1,100. Not bad for 24 hours.

Keep them coming, tell everyone you see, ask them to sign.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Got my wife in on it at #1208.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Im number 1211! Lets keep em comin! Ill be sure to tell everyone i know.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife got an e-mail confirmation and a request for donation. I didn't????? Did they just start this?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I just signed 1,420.


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

#1555 Keep on signing!


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

I signed the petition and posted it elsewhere.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I can own property and pay taxes in Utah, have a Utah fishing license, but as long as I'm a non-resident I can't sign the petition.

Good grief.


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

#1799


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

now this is closed what happend???


----------

